# Women, which of your breasts is bigger?



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2012)

Left noticably bigger... Still an A cup :dry:


----------



## aGirlBizarre (Jul 12, 2012)

They are equal. But oops, I don't even have boobs..!


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I noticed a long time ago that my right boobie is bigger... But I like the left one better. :tongue: Probably because I wish they were smaller...

EDIT: After reading through other posts, I should mention that I'm right-handed. But on the subject of left sides being weird... I have an extra toe on my left foot. :crazy:


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Does this correlate much with facial symmetry?


----------



## SumSamurai (Sep 9, 2010)

For the majority, the left hand and foot are also bigger than the right#

One for the men: The left testicle is bigger and hangs than the right.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

Permission to TMI? Sweet.


Face: I think my left side is more attractive. My hair is thicker and straighter on my right side though.
Boobs: Right is bigger.
Right arm/leg longer than left arm/leg.
Right foot is a good half size bigger.
Done!


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

A girl I dated was like; left DD, right D. She pulled her bra off & said "Do you notice anything?" About all I could say was "nom nom nom nom......". I later told her "No I don't mind". She laughed & said "Yeah it didn't look like you minded." Her abusive ex made her think it was a horrible flaw.


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

I never took out a ruler to measure, but the left is plumper.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh, I always thought it was the right boob that was bigger, maybe I'm not as weird as I thought.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Right boob is the winner... but just barely.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Spades, this is the most hilarious thing on PerC I have ever seen... ever. XD I know this is an old thread, but this is the first time I've seen it. Thank you for making my day. 

Ah, yes, apparently my boobs are about even by the way. Lolz.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

VenusianMizu said:


> Right boob! :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm left-handed, so you might on to something.


Mine are equal, and I'm ambidextrous. Hmm, possible.


----------



## Maximum.ENTP (Jul 31, 2012)

heh, love science.

Anyway, I have a theory on why the lefties seems to (marginally) beat out the righties.

When breasts (and nipples) are touched, it releases certain hormones that affect various things. Some of those effects can be enlargement of cells within the mammary. Since most men (or women) are right-handed, and the usual initial groping reflex during foreplay would be initiated with the right hand, it may follow that the woman's left breast would receive some extra degree of stimulation, and therefore some extra degree of said hormones. 

Compound over time, and you may end up with a slight size discrepancy.

Just a wild guess.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Mine are totally equal, but too small for my taste. :sad: Maybe I should stop exercizing and start eating more cheesburgers. Better idea, I'll just stop writing.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

They are about equal. My right one used to be bigger, until I went up a cup size.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I'm right handed and they're about the same size so, yeah.


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't even thought about it! They're about equal, fortunately.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

Lefty here. Good to know I'm fairly normal.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

My middle one.

What, isn't that normal?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> My middle one.
> 
> What, isn't that normal?


You have three boobs?
Cool.


----------

